
Last male northern white rhino is put down - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/mar/20/last-male-white-rhino-is-put-down
======
ShorsHammer
The conservation war has been lost, the humans have won, all that is left for
us rebels is preventing and reducing the damage done by one species upon
millions of others forever.

------
Tomminn
Seems kinda crazy to me that you'd put down a rhino that is the last male of
its kind. Even one in pain. Why not induce a coma, and keep those gametes
alive?

------
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16627060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16627060)

